# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > المول العام >  كريم الاميرة يبيض البشرة ويعطيها لون وردي ويخليها منورة وصافية

## ام الوصايف

مرحبا خواتي حياكم الله في مواضيع ام الوصايف للعناية بالبشرة شعارنا التميز والامانة والحمد لله منتجاتنا معروفة داخل وخارج الامارات بانها طبيعية 100%و مفيدة للبشرة ونتايجها مضمونة وكلها محلله ومرخصة
تحياتي لكل من نورت موضوعي 



 بعد النتائج المذهلة لكريم الاميرة مع صابونته داخل وخارج الامارات ماشاء الله وبما انه الكريم طبيعي وحاصل على ترخيص من بلدية دبي على انه كريم طبيعي مفيد للويه والرقبة وماله اي اثار جانبية ويمكن للحامل والمرضع استخدامه بدون خوف نزلت لكم الموضوع من يديد للاستفادة من الكريم 


 فوايد كريم الاميرة المغربي:
1-تفتيح البشرة 2- يزيل البقع السوداء والكلف والنمش. 3- يصفي وينعم البشرة. 4- يزيل البثور. 5-يغذي ويلطف البشرة ويجعلها بيضاء براقة بياضا طبيعيا لانه من الاعشاب الطبيعية 6-يوحد لون البشرة 7 - يعالج اصفرار البشرة الباهتة ويعطي البشرة لون وردي روعة


وهذي صورالكريم والصابونة :







 طريقة الاستخدام:
الكريم ليلي تغسلي الويه بالصابونة وتدهني الكريم عالويه والرقبة وتنامين فيه والصبح تغسلي بنفس الصابونة   


سعر المجموعة الكريم +الصابونة 350
  

طريقة الدفع و الاستلام:
 سلم واستلم 25ل45 درهم حسب المنطقة
توصيل خارج الامارات : نعم نوصل لقطر - السعودية - الكويت -البحرين - سلطنة عمان 
 


المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الفجيرة 
مجموعة زيوت دانة المركزة بالأعشاب الطبيعية... 
أعشاب دانة الخليج الطبيعية للتنعيم الدائـم... 
Golden pools 
بخبرتي- أفضل متجر ل منتجات السليكون الامنة... 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
جمعيات خيرية أو مؤسسات خيرية 
سواتر الرياض 
جدول فعاليات عيد الفطر 2023 قطر وأماكن...

----------


## ام الوصايف

وللطلب ارسال رسالة عالخاص او عالموبايل او عالايميل تتضمن:
الاسم
الموبايل:
الامارة :
المنطقة:
الطلبية : تحديد الطلبية(تحديد اسم المنتج او المجموعة اللي اخترتيها )
العدد:
مع ارسال 25 درهم رصيد للرقم 0508275119 لتاكيد الطلب وراح تخصم من سعر الطلبية 
للتواصل مع ام الوصايف:

كود BB :
2754EA90
(للاستفسار عن المنتجات والطلبيات بس )

الموقع :
www.omelwsayef.com
الايمايل:
[email protected]
موبايل :
بالمسجات فقط ماأرد عالمكالمات اي استفسار طرشي مسج وفالج طيب 
00971508275119
0557640466 
طرشي مسج بالطلبية او اذا عندج اي استفسار وفالج طيب 
ولاتحرموني خواتي من دعواتكم ^_^


تحذير:
منتجات ام الوصايف موجوده حصريا عند ام الوصايف بالامارات وليس لدينا مندوبات في دول مجلس التعاون الخليجي واي كريم او منتج يحمل نفس الاسم لسنا مسؤولين عنه


ملاحظة:
اي طلبية وصلتني بياناتها راح اسلمها للمندوب اول مايوصل رصيد 25 درهم للرقم 0508275119 وراح تخصم من سعر الطلبية وماراح اطرش اي طلبية ماوصلني تاكيد عليها السموحة خواتي ^_^



تحياتي لكل من نورت موضوعي

----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف

هذي روابط مواضيعي :


عروس مالجة وتجهزين لعرسج حياج الله هالمجموعة مالج غنى عنها ^_^ 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=1033170

مجموعة مجموعتي من اختياري اللي حابة تتميز بجسم وويه روعة تتفضل ^^ 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=932440

تبغين تتميزين بويه وجسم ابيض بياض الثلج مجموعة عروس هي الحل
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=987818

الحل الامثل للتخلص من الحبوب والبثور والكلف والنمش مجموعة شذى
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=988105

مجموعة بشرتي الوردية وتمتعي ببياض طبيعي روعة مرخصة من بلدية دبي

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=989388

مجموعة الوصايف للويه وتمتعي بويه ابيض صافي ومورد مثل نجمات السينما
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=1004096

كريم الاميرة مع الواقي الشمسي لتبييض البشرة وازالة الكلف والبقع طبيعي مرخص
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=1022788

كريم عروس للويه اقوى كريم يبيض ويخوز الكلف والنمش ويصفي البشرة 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=1023116
اقوى كريم يسكر المسام ويشد البشرة ويحارب التجاعيد وعلامات التقدم في العمر كريم الوصايف
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=905263

تخلصي من سواد الاباط والركب والاكواع والمناطق الحساسة مع كريم عروس المتميز
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=1032474

ايدينج مسودة من السواقة تبين ايدين شابة وتلق من البياض الحل عندي 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=1022316
كريم العرايس لتفتيح بشرة الجسم وتوحيد اللون اذا بغيتي جسم ابيض ولونه موحد لايطوفج 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=1017557

الكريم الفرنسي لتكبير وشد الصدر طبيعي 100% ونتيجته مضمونة
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=1032462

قناع العرايس بالاعشاب وماي الورد المغربي وخلي الكل يسال عن سبب صفاءبشرتج 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=1023261
كريم نفخ و تكبير الشفايف وتوريدها الطبيعي وتميزي بشفايف وردية ممتلئة روعة 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=989411

اعشاب وزيوت الاطلس لحل جميع مشاكل الشعر وتمتعي بشعر قوي طويل وكثيف 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=1029641

حصريا ولاول مرةفي الامارات حمام العرايس بالنيل المغربي وخلي بشرتج تلق بياضا  
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=1037094

اروع مجموعة حمام مغربي تخوز الجلد الميت وتفتح البشرة وتوحد لون الجسم
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=1031645

دخون الاميرة العجيب وخلي بيتج يتميز بريحته الغاوية
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=893331

اشتري علبة طين التنحيف واحصلي على الثانية مجانا عرض مايتفوت 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=886267

منتجات عشبية للبشرة تخلي بشرتج بيضاء ناعمة نضرة الكل يسالج عنها 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=974911

موضوع شامل لكل منتجاتي مع الصور وتجارب البنات حياكم الله خواتي ^^ 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=919543

----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف

{ استغفرك اللهم واتوب اليك } 
 { سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم }
 { اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك } 
 { اعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من كل شيطان وهامة ومن كل عين لامه }

----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف

استغفر الله ...
استغفر الله العظيم...
استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه ...
أستغفر الله من كل ذنب حجب عني رضا الرحمن...
أستغفر الله من كل ذنب حجب عني السعادة الحقيقية وراحة البال...

----------


## ام الوصايف

ما رأيك لو تفعل أحدها غداً ..

..الدعاء في جوف الليل ..
.. هدية بسيطة لأحد الوالدين .. 
.. صلة قريب لم تره منذ أشهر .. 
.. التسامح مع انسان غاضب منك .. 
.. نصيحة أخوية ودية لإنسان عاص .. 
.. رسم بسمة على شفة يتيم .. 
.. صدقة لا تخبر بها أحد .. 
.. قراءة سورة البقرة ..
.. صلاة الضحى ..

----------


## ام الوصايف

♡حسبي الله ﻻ اله اﻻ هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم ♡

----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف

لا إله إلا الله عدد ما كان ، وعدد ما يكون ، وعدد الحركات والسكون 
اللهم إن كان رزقي في السماء فأنزله 
وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه
وإن كان بعيدا فقربه
وإن كان قريبا فيسره
وإن كان قليلا فكثره
وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لي فيه
لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له .. 
له الحمد وله الملك وهو على كل شئ قدير 
لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك .. إني كنت من الظالمين
اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك 
لااله الاالله استغفرك اللهم واتوب اليك لااله الله وحده لاشريك له رب العرش العظيم

----------


## ام الوصايف

لا إله إلا الله عدد ما كان ، وعدد ما يكون ، وعدد الحركات والسكون 
اللهم إن كان رزقي في السماء فأنزله 
وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه
وإن كان بعيدا فقربه
وإن كان قريبا فيسره
وإن كان قليلا فكثره
وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لي فيه
لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له .. 
له الحمد وله الملك وهو على كل شئ قدير 
لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك .. إني كنت من الظالمين
اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك 
لااله الاالله استغفرك اللهم واتوب اليك لااله الله وحده لاشريك له رب العرش العظيم

----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف

استغفر الله ...
استغفر الله العظيم...
استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه ...
أستغفر الله من كل ذنب حجب عني رضا الرحمن...
أستغفر الله من كل ذنب حجب عني السعادة الحقيقية وراحة البال...

----------


## ام الوصايف

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد
اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد
اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد

----------


## ام الوصايف

استغفر الله ...
استغفر الله العظيم...
استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه ...
أستغفر الله من كل ذنب حجب عني رضا الرحمن...
أستغفر الله من كل ذنب حجب عني السعادة الحقيقية وراحة البال...

----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف

{ أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ما خلق }
{ أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر عباده }
{ أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من كل عين حاسدة }
{ أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من كل غير راضية }
{ بسم الله خير الأسماء بسم الله اللذي لا يضر مع اسمه داء }
 { بسم الله خير الأسماء بسم الله اللذي لا يضر مع اسمه شئ في الأرض ولا في }
{ السماء وهو السميع العليم }
{ ما شاء الله ولا قوة الا بالله }

----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف

ما رأيك لو تفعل أحدها غداً ..

..الدعاء في جوف الليل ..
.. هدية بسيطة لأحد الوالدين .. 
.. صلة قريب لم تره منذ أشهر .. 
.. التسامح مع انسان غاضب منك .. 
.. نصيحة أخوية ودية لإنسان عاص .. 
.. رسم بسمة على شفة يتيم .. 
.. صدقة لا تخبر بها أحد .. 
.. قراءة سورة البقرة ..
.. صلاة الضحى ..

----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## الكل خذلني

موووفقه

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

· أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

· اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

· المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

· من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

· إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

· اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

· أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

· من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

· اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

· إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

· فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

· الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

· ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

· أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

· قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

· قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

· المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

· أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

· يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

· طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

· هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

· فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

· الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

· قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

· تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

· من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

· قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

· اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

· الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

· ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

· أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

· الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

· وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

· فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

· اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

· أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

· من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

· إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

· قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

· الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

· هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

· ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

· قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

· من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

· من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

· هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

· هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

· من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## nada22

مرحبا بنات انا اول مشاركة لي خواتي ممكن حد منكم يساعدني انا عرسي قريب وفيني كلف وتصبغات في ويهي وماخليت عيادة ولا خلطة الا وجربتها ومافي نتيجة ارجوكم اللي تقدر تساعدني بها الموضوع اذا تعرف خلطة ولا كريم تقولي عليه انا قريت عن وحدة من الاخوات كاتبه انه ام ربيعتها من عجمان تبيع كريم هندي يشيل الكلف والنمش ياريت لو وحدة منكم تعرف وين يبيعونه ولا شوه اسمه تساعدني انا حالتي النفسية تعبانة وايد وايد مادري شوه الحل الايام تركض بسرعة وانا مب عارفة شوه اسوي ارجوكم ارجوكم ساعدوني الله لا يبليكم بهالكلف والله انه مخرب بشرتي ومطلع شكلي اكبر من عمري بعشر السنين

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

· يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

· قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

· تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

· قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

· هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

· المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

· هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

· من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

· أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

· من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

· من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

· أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

· من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## American.Stor

جمعة مباااركة

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

· كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

· اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

· أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

· أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

· يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

· إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## أبدويه الفين

بالتوفيق. أختي

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

· ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

· إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

· تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

· هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

· إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

· قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

· تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

· من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

· إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

· من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

· حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## ام الوصايف

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

· في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

· اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

· أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

· من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## delights

بالتوفيييق

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

· إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

· من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

· هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

· يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

· هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

· إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

· إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## روح A

الغاليات 
بغيت أتواصل ويا التاجره البرونزيه ( باءعة الخبز ) 
إذا ممكن 
إبغيهااا ضروري

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

· في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

· اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

· أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

· من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

· بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

· ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

· في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

· قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

· الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

· وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

· كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

· هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

· أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

· اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

· الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

· أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

· هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

· أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

· وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

· ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

· كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

· أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

· المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

· الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

· اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

· وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

· إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

· كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

· أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

· أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

· حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

· هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

· اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

· المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

· قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

· اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

· الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

· ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

· أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

· طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

· الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

· ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

· أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

· طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

· من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

· هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

· اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

· فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

· الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

· في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

· بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

· كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

· يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

· تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

· أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

· الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

· اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

· إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

· الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

· إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

· إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

· بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

· قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

· يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

· أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

· يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

· وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

· بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

· اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

· هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

· الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

· قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

· اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

· إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

· أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

· ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

· أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

· قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

· هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

· أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

· بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

· أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

· من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

· من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

· قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

· الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

· من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

· أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

· إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

· كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

· هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

· أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

· اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

· الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

· من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

· يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

· أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

· طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

· المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

· يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

· كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

· هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

· أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

· اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

· اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

· هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

· قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

· أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

· من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

· يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

· هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

· هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

· اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

· الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

· اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

· أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

· أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

· يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

· هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

· تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

· كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

· أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

· من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

· قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

· قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

· من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

· أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

· تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

· أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## مريم الفهد

موفقة باذن الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

· أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

· بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

· قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

· ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

· أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

· طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## قلب السموح

أبا طلبية.. من الكريم....إنشاء الله نتواصل ع المسجات ( قلب السموح) بس احب اسئلج سؤال نطرشلج رصيد..25 بس ... هههههههههههه

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

· رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

· هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

· أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

· فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

· أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

· بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

· اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

· هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

· أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

· أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

· من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

· كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

· أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

· يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

· هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

· إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

· في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

· تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

· المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

· يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

· هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

· أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

· بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

· أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

· المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

· يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

· من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

· إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

· اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

· رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

· الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

· ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

· قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

· أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

· المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

· تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

· من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

· يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

· اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

· إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

· إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

· بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

· قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

· هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

· الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

· قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

· اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## المدربة عائشة

بالتوفيق ربي يبارك لكم في تجارتكم

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## همايل الغيث

بالتوفيق
http://forum.uaewomen.net/search.php?searchid=2236167

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

· حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

· رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

· هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

· اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

· إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## بسمة أمل 2013

هل فى الآمكان طلب هذة المنتجات وأن أحصل عليها من مصر

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

· أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

· من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

· أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

· المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

· أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

· إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

· قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

· تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

· أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

· اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

· يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

· الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

· اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

· اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

· هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

· كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

· قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

· هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

· أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

· الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

· اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

· إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

· كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

· المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

· الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

· قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

· يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

· الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

· اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

· اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

· رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

· من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

· المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

· الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

· هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

· ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

· قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

· تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

· طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

· يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

· من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

· من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

· أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

· قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

· أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

· وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

· أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

· بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

· يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

· من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

· قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

· رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

· أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

· ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

· أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

· المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

· إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

· طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

· أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

· بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

· قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

· ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

· أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

· طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

· حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

· إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

· قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

· الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

· تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

· من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

· ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

· من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

· وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

· قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

· الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

· من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

· الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

· كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

· إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

· طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

· في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

· قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

· إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

· قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

· هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

· المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

· يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

· فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

· الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

· ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

· أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

· قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

· المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

· أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

· يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

· إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

· هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

· يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

· من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

· أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

· أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

· يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

· قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

· إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

· المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

· أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

· طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

· رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

· من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

· في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

· من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

· المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

· اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

· اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

· الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

· كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

· أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

· أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

· إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

· وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

· اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

· هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

· من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

· اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

· هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

· من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

· اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

· أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

· تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

· هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

· إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

· من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

· أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

· فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

· في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

· أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

· يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

· أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

· اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## رومنسية 84

موفقة

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

· رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

· أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

· إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

· في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

· أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

· اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## ام اليافعي

شكله كريم غاوي

----------


## taleen

· المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

· من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

· طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

· أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

· من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

· ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

· الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

· طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

· ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

· كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

· أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

· المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

· الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

· اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

· اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

· تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

· يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

· وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------

